# Interview attire



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

So im thinking about heading back into the job market. And im wondering, how are people dressing to interviews these days.

I really hate wearing a suit. And id just feel out of place if the guys interviewing me were sitting in shorts and T shirts.

Can I just go business casual and ditch the coat.

This would be a professional job interview, 6 figure kind of job.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Hacker said:


> I really hate wearing a suit. And id just feel out of place if the guys interviewing me were sitting in shorts and T shirts.
> 
> This would be a professional job interview, 6 figure kind of job.


Do you really think you'd be interviewed for a 6 figure job by guys wearing shorts and Tshirts?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I was always told that you dress like you are interviewing for the most important job thier ever was.

I do oral board interviews for my department and I can tell you that appearance does matter


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

Iv interview people and I was wearing shorts, tshirt and flipflops and I had just finished drinking a beer in the break room.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Hacker said:


> Can I just go business casual and ditch the coat.


No


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Hacker said:


> Iv interview people and I was wearing shorts, tshirt and flipflops and I had just finished drinking a beer in the break room.


Well, sure, but most people aren't interviewing to clean the bathrooms.


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

I guess I dont see the point of wearing a suit, when on the job id be in a t shirt.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Hacker said:


> So im thinking about heading back into the job market. And im wondering, how are people dressing to interviews these days.
> 
> I really hate wearing a suit. And id just feel out of place if the guys interviewing me were sitting in shorts and T shirts.
> 
> ...


I suppose it depends on your industry. 

I work in Engineering on the Left Coast. I have NEVER worn anything more formal than business casual for the half-dozen interviews for six figure jobs I have been on over the last 25 years, and I have only once gotten as far as the interview without also getting a job offer. 

I cannot vouch for other industries.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

lenzi said:


> Do you really think you'd be interviewed for a 6 figure job by guys wearing shorts and Tshirts?


Happens all the time.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Hacker said:


> I guess I dont see the point of wearing a suit, when on the job id be in a t shirt.


I have never yet seen an interviewee in a T-shirt. That might be stretching it. No, that WOULD be stretching it.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

lenzi said:


> Do you really think you'd be interviewed for a 6 figure job by guys wearing shorts and Tshirts?


:lol:


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hacker said:


> I guess I dont see the point of wearing a suit, when on the job id be in a t shirt.


Ok. Wear the suit but ditch the tie. You can never be overdressed. But you can CERTAINLY be underdressed.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Wear the Tshirt and shorts and wear a tie.

They'll be sure to remember you.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hacker said:


> Iv interview people and I was wearing shorts, tshirt and flipflops and I had just finished drinking a beer in the break room.


What the heck kind of job IS this?!

I've never heard of an interviewer wearing flip-flops and slugging beer.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> :lol:


Laugh away. It has happened to me. The guy on the other side of the table has nothing invested in dressing up for the interview. You're probably taking time out of his routine for the "pleasure" of deciding if you're a good fit.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> What the heck kind of job IS this?!
> 
> I've never heard of an interviewer wearing flip-flops and slugging beer.


Bartender at Sandals resort in the Caribbean?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

*On second thought, THIS "look" might work after all...*


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

In the tech world, its not uncommon for beer and liquor to be all over the office. My last job, we had a keg in the bar conference room.

During company meetings, they would bring cases and cases of beer. My boss had a bottle of whiskey sitting on his desk.

Sometimes id be sitting there hacking away at code, and my boss would interrupt me to hand me a cold beer.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Just wear a speedo. If its a really formal type of place, like a company or agency which only has 3 letters in their name, you can add a tie to show them you're serious.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

You have 7 seconds to make a first impression on the interviewers. Sharp clothes communicate that you are serious about doing a good job. Attention to detail, being self-motivated, respect for yourself and others is what you telegraph with your clothing choices.

If the job is in the tech field, I would not wear a suit, but a nice dress shirt and dress pants. Once you get the job, you can dress more casually if that is what your co-workers do.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> What the heck kind of job IS this?!
> 
> I've never heard of an interviewer wearing flip-flops and slugging beer.


He didn't say he got the job.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think being dressed as professional as you can would hurt you in the vast majority of the time.

I'm a tee shirt and jeans guy all the way. for the first ten years that's what I wore to work most everybody else wore kakis and button down shirts. I was the go to guy for everything so I foolishly thought that my excellent performance was where it was at then slowly I realized opportunities were passing me by because of my dressing down so to speak.

now I always wore new jeans and I nice pressed shirt and many day a tee shirt.

But once I decided to start wearing kakis and a nice shirt with dress shoes that I keep polished things changed. I was considered for more responsibility job wise and even shopping at the stores gained more respect from the employees and better service anywhere I went.

my advice is to dress as good as you can when ever you can!

appearance mean a lot.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Hacker said:


> Iv interview people and I was wearing shorts, tshirt and flipflops and I had just finished drinking a beer in
> the break room.





NobodySpecial said:


> He didn't say he got the job.


Interview*er*, not interview*ee*


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Constable Odo said:


> Just wear a speedo. If its a really formal type of place, like a company or agency which only has 3 letters in their name, you can add a tie to show them you're serious.


Hey, I wore a speedo when I got hired as a lifeguard back in college. I was doing butterfly laps in the pool when the pool manager came over and asked me if i wanted a job at the local high school teaching swimming lessons.

Only job I ever got in a skimpy swim suit.

Every other job, including silicon valley gigs I had at least a tie on, sports coat usually.

Speedo days are LONG gone!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Interview*er*, not interview*ee*


There is no head slap emoticon for me to use.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> There is no head slap emoticon for me to use.


That's fine. While you seem to be a very nice person, I'm not sure you're a match for any of our open positions right now. We'll keep your resume on file and if something comes up, we'll be sure to call you.


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

I have interviewed all kinds of people during my career.

And many times iv thought about asking the recruiter to tell they guy coming in to please wear jeans.

I can't be the only person that thinks like this.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Funny story regarding interview attire and not only dressing for the job, but for your audience...

Many years ago a manager for Standard Microsystems Corp. (SMC) wanted to bring me on board as they needed a west coast field application engineer and he felt I was a good fit. SMC was HQ'd out in New York so they flew me out for a marathon interview where I was interviewed by about a dozen people. The way they did it was that everyone would interview and if everyone agreed that the candidate was a good fit for the team, a job offer would be made.

So, I donned my best Calvin Klein suit and tie and off I went. I was interviewed by everyone including the president of the company. The hiring manager drove me back to the airport and told me things were looking good.

Two days later he called me in a rather distressed mood to tell me that I didn't get the job. Everyone thought I would be perfect for the job....except the president. When asked why, his retort was..."Did anyone happen to see his Mickey Mouse tie? I don't want that kind of person representing SMC."

It happened to be a $50 dollar silk paisley tie with little Mickey Mouse's in the pasleys....Heh....cie la vie.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

How do the people who work there normally dress? Dress one level more formal than that unless they're in suit and tie in which case you dress in suit and tie.


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

Places im interested in, would have no dress code.

So I was thinking id go in business casual, ditch the coat. A non mickey mouse tie wouldnt hurt.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

MountainRunner said:


> Funny story regarding interview attire and not only dressing for the job, but for your audience...
> 
> Many years ago a manager for Standard Microsystems Corp. (SMC) wanted to bring me on board as they needed a west coast field application engineer and he felt I was a good fit. SMC was HQ'd out in New York so they flew me out for a marathon interview where I was interviewed by about a dozen people. The way they did it was that everyone would interview and if everyone agreed that the candidate was a good fit for the team, a job offer would be made.
> 
> ...


maybe that was the bull$hit excuse they gave you .they couldn<t come out and say well the bosses nephew just graduated or some other political bull$hit reason.

but i guess stranger things have happened!!

you probably dodged a bullet.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hacker said:


> In the tech world, its not uncommon for beer and liquor to be all over the office. My last job, we had a keg in the bar conference room.
> 
> During company meetings, they would bring cases and cases of beer. My boss had a bottle of whiskey sitting on his desk.
> 
> Sometimes id be sitting there hacking away at code, and my boss would interrupt me to hand me a cold beer.


Good lord did I get in the wrong line of work


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> Two days later he called me in a rather distressed mood to tell me that I didn't get the job. Everyone thought I would be perfect for the job....except the president. When asked why, his retort was...*"Did anyone happen to see his Mickey Mouse tie?* I don't want that kind of person representing SMC."
> 
> It happened to be a $50 dollar silk paisley tie with little Mickey Mouse's in the pasleys....Heh....cie la vie.


Anyone who wants to bring harm to Mickey is a LOSER in my books!!! Thank GOD they passed you up for the job, MR. All things happen for a reason...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Match the ethos of the place with a little extra class and formality. But just a little. It really depends on the target.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

How to dress for an interview. From a scfho,l that commits fraud. 

Wear a suit. Conservative color. Not liek, neon green, or something crazy. that is crazy. 

Nice shirt. With tie. Silk, polyster, whatever evlse. 
Doesn't matter. 
Not something crazy. 

Wear a watch. It subconsciously makes people think you are a timely person. 
Not a flashyh watch. Dopn't wear your Rolex or Omega, unless it's a sales job. Or...whatever. You have good reason. Leather band watch is good. 
If you are married, wear your wedding band. 
Your watch metal should match the wedding band metal. Shows you know how to match colors. 
Don't wear a stainless steel watch with your yellow gold medding band. 

Cufflinks, meh. Depends on job. I personally advise against, but same rules applies. Match it to the rest. 

Always have a business card, or way for them to reach you. Like resume. 

Carry mints. Your breath probably smells. 

Don't wear a bright yellow tie to the interwivew. Wear it after the job. Wear a low-key tie. 

Polish your shoes. They priobably suck. 
Make sure your're not wearing white socks with uyor shooes. Looks hilarious. 

And other basic grooming.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

No, wear the suit. It's only for one day anyway. As an employer if I'm going to hire someone I will judge his/her attire as the amount of effort he/she puts in the way he/she presents himself/herself. 

Not just attire, but hair/beard/tats/everything. But that's just my industry, presentation is very important and I expect them to represent the company with clients when necessary. It's also a standard I hold myself to, I hate wearing a suit as well however as director I have no choice. It's just how it is - people judge (they have no time to do otherwise!), myself included.

This isn't a solid rule however, I still remember in my younger years as a tradesman when the boss was interviewing painters for trailers. First guy was dressed in business attire. The second guy came in dressed with a T-shirt and shorts with paint ALL OVER, and of course, 2nd guy got the job.

But that's just first impression. I also read body language, don't slouch for example. I will judge communication skills as well during the interview. Good luck!



> Always have a business card, or way for them to reach you. Like resume.
> 
> Carry mints. Your breath probably smells.
> 
> Polish your shoes. They priobably suck.


Great tips! For high level jobs, too I also expect a portfolio. Myself I've been trying to delegate several responsibilities but so far all I've met are BS artists. Uhuh you worked here, you worked there, uhuh you got an award here, an award there. Show me proof that you can make me money by presenting to me how your previous employers benefited from your past work, I want to see numbers. Not words. But that's just me.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

lenzi said:


> Do you really think you'd be interviewed for a 6 figure job by guys wearing shorts and Tshirts?


If you're in the tech world, yep.

If it's for an accounting or legal job? Fat chance.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Cletus said:


> I suppose it depends on your industry.
> 
> I work in Engineering on the Left Coast. I have NEVER worn anything more formal than business casual for the half-dozen interviews for six figure jobs I have been on over the last 25 years, and I have only once gotten as far as the interview without also getting a job offer.
> 
> I cannot vouch for other industries.


Hmm, I have the same tally. I've only once had an interview that didn't result in an offer. I thought it was a bit of a funny one though. It was for a start-up company, with a professor pulling a bunch of his graduate students in. Not one of them had any actual industry experience.

When I interviewed, I got a whole bunch of very theoretical questions. I choked on many of them because they were deep in the weeds never need it kind of trivia. OTOH, I know from my experience that I nailed many of the actual, job applicable questions but I could tell they didn't know it.

The company was dead in 9 months.

Back on topic - the only time I wore a suit was my first job out of college. I crossed the 6 figure line 12 years ago.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Hmm, I have the same tally. I've only once had an interview that didn't result in an offer. I thought it was a bit of a funny one though. It was for a start-up company, with a professor pulling a bunch of his graduate students in. Not one of them had any actual industry experience.
> 
> When I interviewed, I got a whole bunch of very theoretical questions. I choked on many of them because they were deep in the weeds never need it kind of trivia. OTOH, I know from my experience that I nailed many of the actual, job applicable questions but I could tell they didn't know it.
> 
> ...


Shut up, shut up, SHUT UP! If word gets out about how good it is in the tech world, we're going to have to start doing real work for a living. 

I understand that there's also a big distinction in work apparel between east and west coasts. The west is much more laid back - when you show up to an interview for a tech firm in a full suit here, you actually stand out. It doesn't cost you the job, but everyone notices.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it depends on;
1) What the job is...
2) Where you are - is it hot and sunny or cold and cloudy?

It you are in a hot country and its ..hot...I think a pair of sand/khaki chinos, shirt, tie and navy blue blazer is perfectly acceptable. If you are in a colder climate then a suit. 

Caring about how you look shows that you have pride...so probably will in the job too.
Remember....

You only have one opportunity to make a first impression.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Shut up, shut up, SHUT UP!


Did you get this from "Breaking Bad"?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Shut up, shut up, SHUT UP! If word gets out about how good it is in the tech world, we're going to have to start doing real work for a living.
> 
> I understand that there's also a big distinction in work apparel between east and west coasts. The west is much more laid back - when you show up to an interview for a tech firm in a full suit here, you actually stand out. It doesn't cost you the job, but everyone notices.


I'm right coast. You don't show up in a suit for a tech job here anymore either.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

The only thing I have to add is don't wear a black suit. I see a lot of guys wearing black suits for business these days. I'm talking black black, not charcoal grey. Generally speaking black suits are only for funerals, weddings, and ummmm limo drivers. Just saying.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
As many people have said, it depends on the job. 

A suit is never a strongly negative thing since it pretty common. It can though give a mild negative impression at a very casual site - especially if you are also being interviewed by other people at your level.

I've never paid any attention to what someone I am interviewing is wearing.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*You might well be interviewing for a "T-Shirt Job," but the hiring principals there largely want to see what you "look like" inasfar as future promotional job potential is concerned!

IMHO, to not dress up for a JI, demonstrates nothing more than utter disrespect for the company and the people who work there!

If you really desire a casual job without dressing up for a JI, then go hammering on doors in shorts and a T-shirt and see what they might offer you, if even an application for employment!

Do the safe thing: Wear a nice suit and go well groomed! Fact is that if you get hired, you may never ever be donning that suit again! Most people interviewing for the job are pretty well suited to perform it, or else they wouldn't be having you in there to interview for it ~ it's the initial visual impression that you create for them that absolutely matters the most! 

Respect them, and they will respect you!*


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
It depends on the job. I don't wear a suit. My boss doesn't wear a suit. His / her boss doesn't wear a suit. The only people who wear suits around here are the bean counters.

If someone came to an interview wearing a suit, I wouldn't consider it a negative, but most people in my field know that everyone dresses casually. 

(the people who work for me all make 6 figures - not that that is very much these days).





arbitrator said:


> *You might well be interviewing for a "T-Shirt Job," but the hiring principals there largely want to see what you "look like" inasfar as future promotional job potential is concerned!
> 
> IMHO, to not dress up for a JI, demonstrates nothing more than utter disrespect for the company and the people who work there!
> 
> ...


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

If it's really the hyperstereotypical San Francisco setting, do the jeans-and-sport-coat thing. Maybe a white shirt. And maybe dark khaki/chino (whatever it's called) instead of the jeans. Going outside my area of expertise here, but just a hunch from the years of travel.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

In uncertainty, I always go for the suit-and-tie. Cannot go wrong on the up side, but can definitely go wrong on the downside. Wearing a suit for 2-3 hours is really a small effort to make.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)




----------

